# B2Gold Corp (BTO)



## Gotcha (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't know if this has been covered before, but I couldn't find anything about this stock here. 

What do you guys think of this stock/company? It seems to be pretty active lately since 2012 Guidance announcement. 

Thanks


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

Gotcha said:


> Don't know if this has been covered before, but I couldn't find anything about this stock here.
> 
> What do you guys think of this stock/company? It seems to be pretty active lately since 2012 Guidance announcement.
> 
> Thanks


i held this company before.
fully unhedged . no debt.
great balance sheet.
its a junior though .
potential takeover target.


----------



## The.entrepreneur (May 9, 2015)

B2Gold has done a lot of takeovers itself and has a price target of C$3. Will be an interesting next 12 months!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Checked the _Model Price™_ on a few metals stocks.
Here's a short list of stocks where _Model Price™_ is above stock price.


```
-                      Model Price™ percent
                         above stock price.

BTO       B2Gold             +72.1%
FVI       Fortuna            +46.5%
SWC-us    Stillwater         +36.4%
G         Goldcorp           +18.1%
FR        First Majestic     +18.0%
SLW       Silver Wheaton     +12.0%
```
https://modelprice.wordpress.com/


----------

